# New Serial Killers Game!



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay, this game is a weird one I just came up with. You create a horror film-type serial killer, with a one sentence or less description. Then, you describe why they would beat the killer above them, and so on.

Example: Jason George the Killer Man stabs with knives and hits with a frying pan.
Sue Lou is a creepy doll who tripped Jason down the stairs to break his neck.

Alright, to start off here's mine...
Poison Paul is a mentally disturbed doctor who poisons people while they sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ecletic Edgar is an insomniac witch doctor and skilled herbalist, so when Poison Paul enters his bedroom, he hits him with a sachet of lavender and extract of toadstools, then feeds the comatose body into the garbage disposal.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Hazmat Harry carries everyday weapons, in a full hazmat suit and mask. Since nothing gets in and out of his suit, the herbs do not have an effect on him. He uses an everyday knife to stab Edgar to death.


----------

